# porsche 924 2.0 sohc engine?



## hackaholic (Dec 21, 2004)

should i buy one? i met a man parting a '79 924 to repair a '78, and the whole drivetrain is fine. i'm wondering about the block. i've done some research, and it seems this is the same 3A audi block with "minor mods". anyone know if i can get this mated to a VW 8v head? in a mk2 golf w/ CIS?
Compression: 9.3:1 
Horsepower: 125HP at 5800 rpm (92 kW) 
Torque: 121.7ft-lb at 3500 rpm (16.8m-kg) Maximum rpm: 6500










_Modified by hackaholic at 11:20 PM 4-1-2005_


----------



## moTthediesel (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: porsche 924 2.0 sohc engine? (hackaholic)*

I don't think so.
I'm not sure about the head, but I know that the Audi 4 banger used in 924's will not bolt up to an A2 tranny. That engine shares it's bellhousing bolt pattern with the 5 cylinder engines.
moT


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: porsche 924 2.0 sohc engine? (hackaholic)*

1 word: SLOW
EC tried to make a 924 fast years ago. Nothing would get them above 115 on the dyno and they tried a lot.


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: porsche 924 2.0 sohc engine? (hackaholic)*

If your going to put a Porsche engine in a mkII... this is how to do it:
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: porsche 924 2.0 sohc engine? (hackaholic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hackaholic* »_should i buy one? i met a man parting a '79 924 to repair a '78, and the whole drivetrain is fine. i'm wondering about the block. i've done some research, and it seems this is the same 3A audi block with "minor mods". anyone know if i can get this mated to a VW 8v head? in a mk2 golf w/ CIS?
Compression: 9.3:1 
Horsepower: 125HP at 5800 rpm (92 kW) 
Torque: 121.7ft-lb at 3500 rpm (16.8m-kg) Maximum rpm: 6500









_Modified by hackaholic at 11:20 PM 4-1-2005_

It is a completely different engine with a much larger bore spacing. Stay are far away from it as possible, it has nothing of use to you.


----------



## hackaholic (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: porsche 924 2.0 sohc engine? (Montanagreenmachine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montanagreenmachine* »_If your going to put a Porsche engine in a mkII... this is how to do it:
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that helps alot..................................................................................................................................................................not


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: porsche 924 2.0 sohc engine? (hackaholic)*

not a 3A, not even close. Closer to older Audi engine (100 LS, etc.).


----------



## Rolf Bademeister (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: porsche 924 2.0 sohc engine? (vwpat)*

924 engines are not worth the trouble. I have PLENTY of experience, and they have MANY issues, aside from people NOT taking care of them. They were a band aid at best,.
I would explain more, but I need to go to class, so to keep it short, if you're dead set on a porsche engine/drivetrain, put a 944 engine and drivetrain in. More power, rock solid, and fun to drive.


----------

